# Driptech 528 Customs - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/11/17)

They have arrived along with some other 528 goodies.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/17)

So much of want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (3/11/17)

Sir Vape said:


> They have arrived along with some other 528 goodies.
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new
> 
> ...



Will you be getting the replacement bottles in as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/17)

zadiac said:


> Will you be getting the replacement bottles in as well?



Yes ordered and coming with second shipment. They released the bottles like 3 days after we ordered

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (3/11/17)

Any green coming in the second shipment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/11/17)

No green at all. They sold out and not sure if they are making a third batch anytime soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/17)

OMG! My trigger finger is so damned itchy!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------

